# Matte Silver with CF-Valet Magic touch!



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Just wanted to share some photos of my newly matted GTR and sing some more praise to Robbie at Valet Magic!

Dropped the car off with Robbie Sunday evening, (I was 45 mins late!) to be fitted with the Matte Clear wrap, i wasn't too sure on whether to matte the lowers or have them in Carbon so Robbie kindly suggested that he could trial a piece and send me a pic to make my mind up. I really like the new BMW Frost Silver and hoped this is what we could get close to with the UMS silver paint and a clear matte wrap, a phone call on Thursday after the body had been wrapped and an email in the inbox with a skirt wrapped in carbon we decided that it looked right with the carbon lowers and vents, which left me excited to see it on Saturday.

Picked the car up and the fit and finish of Robbies work was immaculate, it looks like a factory fit and finish! Not only that but he had cleaned the inside and the wheels, which i hadn't expected but was grateful to see. Really happy with how the car looks it's exactly what i had visioned, more over really happy with Robbies excellent service, if only Nissan would learn how to look after a customer from Robbie we would all be better served!

Once again, thanks Robbie!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Clean..


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm not normally a fan of wraps but that looks pretty good. I saw a matte gold at Middlehurst some time back and that looked quite nice as well. I can't believe how clean Robbie manages to get the exhaust tips, mine weren't even that clean when I picked the car up!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the great feedback Andy I will post up some more pics as soon as I get a chance.
Very refreshing colour and like you I feel it really looked better than we could of ever imagined.

Cheers Andy 

Robbie


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*That looks great*

Think that silver really suits the GTR anyway and thats come out really well.
:thumbsup:


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

That looks superb!


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

looks great! 

Regards

Iain


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm sorry but am I the only one missing it? It just looks silver 

Magic do you have any before/after shots or maybe with one panel done and the one next to it, not done?

I know you done it with a white one like that and looked good


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> I'm sorry but am I the only one missing it? It just looks silver
> 
> Magic do you have any before/after shots or maybe with one panel done and the one next to it, not done?
> 
> I know you done it with a white one like that and looked good


I will put some more pics up showing the difference mate :smokin:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

A few during pics:























































I will get some more up later.


Robbie


----------



## Snapper (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm not sure that I get this. Why pay a premium for the ultimate metallic silver and then change it? For example, you could presumably buy a DMG car and then wrap it in matt silver.

I've always assumed that the matt black cars you see are wrapped in matt black vinyl and not matt clear over the original black paint. 

I've no doubt that this matt silver looks good in the flesh. I do like the black carbon around the sills. It's maybe a bit difficult to appreciate the finish from photographs alone.

However, I think that the most effective wraps are those that provide a dramatic new colour such as the lambo orange one on this forum. I saw it on the M4 a few weeks ago and it looked stunning.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Snapper said:


> I'm not sure that I get this. Why pay a premium for the ultimate metallic silver and then change it? For example, you could presumably buy a DMG car and then wrap it in matt silver.
> 
> I've always assumed that the matt black cars you see are wrapped in matt black vinyl and not matt clear over the original black paint.
> 
> ...


I didn't pay any premium for the silver and the reason I wanted a matte clear wrap was to be slighty different but still looking oem :smokin:

You are right the pictures do not do it justice! Lamborghini orange is nice but not for me, this is exactly what I wanted so I'm happy!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Like it....


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Great workmanship (for want of a better word)

But it's not for me, I prefer the shiny wax look, no disrespect.


----------



## Sixx (Sep 22, 2010)

Is the carbon on the rear a wrap too or is it real?


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Snapper said:


> I think that the most effective wraps are those that provide a dramatic new colour such as the lambo orange one on this forum. I saw it on the M4 a few weeks ago and it looked stunning.


That was probably me....Mr Andre's no1 fan...ha:smokin:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Sixx said:


> Is the carbon on the rear a wrap too or is it real?


That is also wrapped :smokin:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I'm not normally a fan of wraps but that looks pretty good. I saw a matte gold at Middlehurst some time back and that looked quite nice as well. I can't believe how clean Robbie manages to get the exhaust tips, mine weren't even that clean when I picked the car up!


The one you saw was probably the one we did that was matte clear over titanium


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Sixx said:


> Is the carbon on the rear a wrap too or is it real?


It looks fab - Robbie trialled it on my white one with the bonnet vents (see another thread I think there we some pics). Looks fantastic and really sets the car off.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

alloy said:


> I didn't pay any premium for the silver and the reason I wanted a matte clear wrap was to be slighty different but still looking oem :smokin:
> 
> You are right the pictures do not do it justice! Lamborghini orange is nice but not for me, this is exactly what I wanted so I'm happy!


Alloy. I defo get it! I am sorry I never bought the UMS that I looked at and had that done. Really think that must look the nuts in the flesh / metal. Nice one and Robbie for the stunning quality work. Regards Satan.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Satan said:


> Alloy. I defo get it! I am sorry I never bought the UMS that I looked at and had that done. Really think that must look the nuts in the flesh / metal. Nice one and Robbie for the stunning quality work. Regards Satan.


 What's the point? Did you literally go through every page to find this nearly two year old thread?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Satan said:


> Alloy. I defo get it! I am sorry I never bought the UMS that I looked at and had that done. Really think that must look the nuts in the flesh / metal. Nice one and Robbie for the stunning quality work. Regards Satan.


Holy thread resurrection! 

Thanks I'm still happy with it, might be time to change it up now though since you reminded me its two years old! :smokin:


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

very nice. Love the matte look


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh sorry, is there a rule on thread age? Excuse my lack of knowledge. KingOfTheGT-R, says something about the owner of that avatar.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

alloy said:


> Holy thread resurrection!
> 
> Thanks I'm still happy with it, might be time to change it up now though since you reminded me its two years old! :smokin:


I was looking through the stuff that VM had done and didn't look at the date! Still like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Satan said:


> I was looking through the stuff that VM had done and didn't look at the date! Still like it.:thumbsup:



:thumbsup:


----------

